# Radial Extractors?



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a Ranger and love it, but I got it pretty cheap. I wouldn't pay that price for one, even with the other things they throw in. I also wouldn't buy anything that isn't a radial unless I was going to sell it without ever using it

I think Mann Lakes 9/18 is a better deal, because you can extract deeps radially. If you get the hand crank you'll probably not want to fill it up all the way.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=945&idCategory=


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

I think the 9/18 is a better deal as well. It is an Italian manufactured unit I think. Does anyone have exp. with one? The other extractor I'm thinking of is the Maxtant POWER-20F for about $500 more. I'm thinking the Maxtant will certiainly hold value better but from what I read most of the higher quality extractors are going to outlast you and all of them seem to resell easily.


----------



## TXbeekeeper (Feb 22, 2009)

How about the Brushy Mountain 9-frame radial extractor; $425. Does anyone have any comments about this one?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Check out Maxant extractors, I have a Dadant and started using a Maxant this season. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The Italian extractors have a good following, whether from Mann Lake or Brushy or others. I believe Michael Bush has a Mann Lake. I don't think you'll find more extractor for the money. They do 9 full deeps radially, and 18 mediums or shallows radially. You'll pay a lot more for that capacity from Dadant or Maxant, as good as those two are.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Buy American! :thumbsup:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

TXbeekeeper said:


> How about the Brushy Mountain 9-frame radial extractor; $425. Does anyone have any comments about this one?


Unless they've changed the design since I got one, they won't accomodate one piece, solid plastic frames without modification. Oherwise, mine seems fine.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I think brushy offers the mod for the plastic frames, for free at the time you buy the extractor.


----------



## dixie_beek (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been shopping for an extractor over the past couple days, comparing the Dadant 12 frame M00411, the Bushy Mountain #814, 20 frame made by Lega, and the Maxant 1400P 20 frame. With freight, all three came in within $100 of each other.

I've about settled on the Maxant even though it wasn't the cheapest of the three. No doubt the Lega with the German motor is a good rig but the Maxant belt drive makes more sense to me and they were friendly and responsive. Being made in the USA is a plus as well.

I had to call BM 3 times both days to get a quote for the Lega shipped to my business, and I'm still trying to figure out why the Dadant was the most expensive being only a 12 frame radial? Freight distance was much closer for Dadant inFlorida. :scratch:

Has anyone heard any drawbacks to the Maxant compared to the others I've mentioned?


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

Ross said:


> The Italian extractors have a good following, They do 9 full deeps radially, and 18 mediums or shallows radially. You'll pay a lot more for that capacity from Dadant or Maxant, as good as those two are.


My exp. with the 9-18 Italian is that it is underpowered at full load. Its really more like 6-12 unless you want to sit there for hours. You'll finish faster if you just reduce the load rather than run it full. I'm not sure what the Maxtant and Dadant do fully loaded. I would suspect the Maxtant can handle it.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:
The 1400 will handle it plenty, for a very very very very very long time!


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

JBG said:


> My exp. with the 9-18 Italian is that it is underpowered at full load. Its really more like 6-12 unless you want to sit there for hours. You'll finish faster if you just reduce the load rather than run it full. I'm not sure what the Maxtant and Dadant do fully loaded. I would suspect the Maxtant can handle it.


I know for a fact that you can load a Dadant 12 framer up with 28 medium frames from 9 am to 11 pm a week strait with no loss in top speed or power. just make sure it's bolted down.:thumbsup:


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

dixie_beek said:


> I've been shopping for an extractor over the past couple days, comparing the Dadant 12 frame M00411, the Bushy Mountain #814, 20 frame made by Lega, and the Maxant 1400P 20 frame. With freight, all three came in within $100 of each other.
> 
> I've about settled on the Maxant even though it wasn't the cheapest of the three. No doubt the Lega with the German motor is a good rig but the Maxant belt drive makes more sense to me and they were friendly and responsive. Being made in the USA is a plus as well.
> 
> ...


Dadant reel is all heavy SS strapping this probably makes it heaver. Not to mention the tank is 20 gauge SS with coned bottom also heaver then most if not all the forage extractor (Same gauge as the MAXANT). 
The main drawbacks to the Maxant is it uses an aluminum cast reel (cast tend to have a rough finish that's harder to clean when compered to SS, wax loves to stick to the cast reels I've seen) 
and Maxant changed there gate.....http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231786 

I have a Dadant 12 and recently got a Dadant 60 framer after doing my homework on just about every extractor out there. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223753


----------



## pmichel (Dec 19, 2008)

I've just used my new Mann Lake 18/9 radial hand-crank, and have no complaints at all. This was my first year, so only felt comfortable pulling one box of honey (started with two 8-frame nucs). Had a big unexpected black locust flow, so one of the hives was really putting it away (the other swarmed). Anyway, I did quite a lot of comparing and this extractor is the one I decided on. More than I need right now with only 3 hives of mediums, but hey, I'm optimistic!! LOL


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

:no: bermy, we havent changed any gate. We have used the same nylon honey gate on this extractor for the past 20 + years. :thumbsup:


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

MAXANT said:


> :no: bermy, we havent changed any gate. We have used the same nylon honey gate on this extractor for the past 20 + years. :thumbsup:


True my bad, I was referring to the plastic bulk head fitting in back of the gate that replaced the metal nipples on your 9 and 20 frame model extractors.


----------

